# CCR 1000 fix or toss



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

I was given an absolutely mint little CCR-1000 it doesn't have a piece of dust on it, brand new paddles, the carb is sparkling it looks like it came off the dealer floor. The PO bought it brand new ran it a few times over the years but said he started it recently and while it was warming chunk chunk done. 

I took it apart and it appears the little HSK tossed the lower rod cap and its needle bearings. I examined the crank and it doesn't appear nicked or scratched parts are $110 for rings, piston and rod. It wasn't straight gassed he was using good oil and gas mix- production flaw or just years of sitting?

Save it or toss it?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

around here its only worth about $110 or so. i've got a powerlite in the garage that needs a carb. i paid $30 for the machine and by the time i buy a carb i'll be up around $130, i can buy one running already for that price so i'm thinking " pull the electric starter and put it on the other powerlite " then decide what i want to do with the rest of the doner machine. is this going to be a backup for your main blower


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like you really like it. Might as well fix it. MH


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would look for a used engine to put in it. Maybe even just a used blower as its still in mint condition and transfer all the parts you need. Ebay and craigslist are great places to look for parts.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> around here its only worth about $110 or so. i've got a powerlite in the garage that needs a carb. i paid $30 for the machine and by the time i buy a carb i'll be up around $130, i can buy one running already for that price so i'm thinking " pull the electric starter and put it on the other powerlite " then decide what i want to do with the rest of the doner machine. is this going to be a backup for your main blower


I know-they only go for $30-$100 around here in various forms. I am having a hrad time because I never saw one so clean..I tried ebaying a motor but again people want $50 for a beaten runner and $100 for a motor on ebay. Locally there are many around but they don't run and, who knows if they do, for how long. I have a very trusty MTD with the Techy845 in it that has been nothing but reliable for years. I was looking into an older 2 stage Ariens (other thread in Ariens section) but the seller has yet to respond. This probably would become a back up though way too small for my business lot and perhaps just something my wifey can use when I am not home.



motorhead64 said:


> Sounds like you really like it. Might as well fix it. MH


I do kinda like it but having problems justifying the cost to rebuild it.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

First it was given to you.Second sounds like you already got it apart so I'd wait till the off season to see if you could pickup a engine cheap. It's not like it takes up that much storage space, but that's just me. My wife keeps threatening to hire someone to clean out the garage of all of my stuff and projects (not what she calls them )


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

TimY said:


> First it was given to you.Second sounds like you already got it apart so I'd wait till the off season to see if you could pickup a engine cheap. It's not like it takes up that much storage space, but that's just me. My wife keeps threatening to hire someone to clean out the garage of all of my stuff and projects (not what she calls them )


I may just put a piston and some rings in it. The rod is expensive but I can get one. Hmmmm wonder how my couch will feel when my wife sees my new projects


----------

